
Show HN: SMAM (Send Me A Mail), a free contact form embedding software - babolivier
https://github.com/babolivier/smam
======
fiatjaf
I upvoted it because it has a configurable template and I like configurable
templates, but it is way too complicated for a thing so simple (email is
complicated, I get it).

I would better

    
    
      1. use https://formspree.io/ (which doesn't provide templates)
      2. use https://requesthub.xyz/ to redirect form POSTs to Mailgun -- or, better, to Pushbullet, so I get mobile notifications

